# extended warranty by a VIN lookup



## acowx (Dec 14, 2013)

Guys,

I'm looking to buy a used BMW from auction. Is there any way for me to check whether a particular car has the extended warranty by a VIN lookup somewhere ?

I'm referring to the 6yr/100000 plan that I think was optional.

Thanks !


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Welcome to Bimmerfest. I've split your question out to it's own thread. I would think a dealer could tell you if the car has a BMW extended warranty.

Tim


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Go to your local BM<W dealer and ask. all they can do is say no. N4S


----------

